# Clé HUAWEI sous Lion



## Zildal (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis l'installation du système OSX Lion, la clé HUAWEI ne fonctionne plus.

J'ai trouvé un "plugin" simple et très facile à installer : 

- Téléchargez le fichier "huawei_universal_425_05.pkg.zip" : cliquez ici
- Décompressez le, vous avez le fichier "huawei_universal_425_05.pkg"
- Cliquez le dessus et suivez la procédure d'installation.
- le tour est joué.

La clé HUAWEI est alors reconnue.

Pas besoin de passer en mode 32 bits ou autres solutions.

Bon internet 

Zildal


----------



## jacques6870 (14 Août 2011)

Zildal a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis l'installation du système OSX Lion, la clé HUAWEI ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci pour ce tuyau fourni. Je viens de le tester avec mon macbookpro : ça marche. Et pourtant l'opérateur n'est pas Free... et la clé 3 g en ma possession permet l'usage de plusieurs cartes sim. En effet, comme je voyage souvent à l'étranger, acheter un numéro sous le régime prepaid est facile auprès d'un opérateur le proposant, je change de carte sim en fonction du pays et de l'opérateur. Ma clé Huawei 3 g n'est pas "simblocked".
Mais avec le macbookpro, récent, je ne pouvais l'utiliser sans la manoeuvre indiquée (passer en mode 32bits). Je salue l'opérateur qui a mis à disposition ce ficher.
Un ultime détail : installer le package, puis redémarrer le mac pour finir  l'installation. Mettre la clé sur le mac avant le réallumage. Elle est détectée, puis demande le code pin. Se connecter.

Merci pour tous ces tuyaux échangés...

Cordialement à tous


----------



## bonnaphil (28 Août 2011)

Ca marche, mais j'aimerai bien savoir la provenance de ce pilote et savoir ce qu'il fait surtout en matière de communication sans fil.... Où est la source Huawei officielle ?


----------



## Yvelan72 (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Le logiciel Internet Everywhere ne fonctionne pas. Me demande le numéro de téléphone, sans que les paramètres de connexion ne soient paramétrables nulle part. Peut être que la clé est reconnue, cela n'empêche pas les utilitaires Orange de foirer un peu comme d'habitude.

Alles, A+


----------



## ePongy (30 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si cette question mérite un nouveau topic, mais est ce que ce pilote fonctionne, ou y a t-il un pilote pour la clée 3G Alcatel X220L pour Lion ? merci d'avance.


----------



## Quentin0303 (30 Août 2012)

Oui mais moi j'ai une clé 3G c'est pas pour rien ... C'est que j'ai pas internet  comment faire vu que vous proposez de télécharger un fichier mais pour cela, il faut internet alors comment faire ??


----------

